# update android OS



## azzu53 (Jan 26, 2012)

I have Tablet 10.2" MID how can I update it to Flytouch 3


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

I believe Flytouch 3 is the actual model number and not the android OS. Are you looking to update to Android 2.3 or possibly 3.0?


----------



## azzu53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Coolfreak said:


> I believe Flytouch 3 is the actual model number and not the android OS. Are you looking to update to Android 2.3 or possibly 3.0?


Hello
Thanks for your reply
I have 10.2" Tablet with Flytouch 3,I have installed Sygic software for GPS navigation on it and it works but on my older one with same equipment I am unable to install Sygic on it.How to change the system if it's possible please advise.
Thanks in advance
Aziz


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Yes, you are running the Android OS on the tablet. If you go into the Settings, there should be somewhere in there to see exactly which version of Android you are running. I am assuming 2.3 (Gingerbread).

Why won't Sygic install on the older one?


----------

